

Twitter Turns 5 & Produces Star Studded Video - jeffepp
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/twitter-celebrates-its-fifth-birthday-with-a-star-studded-promotional-video/

======
jeffepp
Snoop = Priceless in this video. Eyes are nearly closed.

